# Got my new welding rig on the road



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm giving it to my top foreman. Think he'll like it?


----------



## odleo (Nov 9, 2006)

Good looking rig. Wish I had one like that, bet it saves on fuel


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

If he doesn't like it....Fire him and hire me. I would be honored to style around town atop that fine vehicle. Even if I had to commute 500 miles a day...lol


----------



## kalynr09 (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW!!!..that's Classic!!


----------

